# Bristlenose Pleco?



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Before I even ask my questions, I'd just like to point out that I won't be buying a Pleco of any kind in the near future. This is just the information gathering stage about the fish before I consider getting one.

Moving on, for Christmas I'll probably be getting a 30g tank (YAY!) to house my sorority and 2 of my males (divided, of course). I have another 30g that has a Gold Gourami and 7 Gold Barbs, along with some Otos and Mysteries. I really love Plecos, and I never knew that they could be as small as a Bristlenose, so I of course am looking at getting one. I've heard a hundred different opinions on them, but here are my main questions-

What is their minimum tank size? (I've heard 20, 30 and 40 so far)

Is algae a must have, or can diets be supplemented with vegetables?

How big do they get (from personal experiences)?

How social are they?

How would they be with either a Gourami or a sorority?

Do they need to shoal?

Thanks to everyone who replies!


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

They dont need to be shoaled, i would recommend not doing that. I have one that i've had for 1yr now, he is in a 20gallon and still quite small. I would say they are very social fish, and algae is not a must, you can feed them veggies or pallats from the store.

Some people would say their minimum tank size is 30, but it depends on what other fish you put in there. My pleco is doing just fine in his 20.

I would say that with a sorority, you might have to think about that. Bettas are smaller and can be pesky. And pleco have big bioloads, so they might not be safe with bettas. Other then that theres not much more to say. Hope i was helpful and answered most of your q's.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks so much! I was thinking he might be better with a full 30g's in the Gourami tank, but I might start him off in the 20g to grow out a little. I don't know  Still a lot to consider with these little guys. If they were to go into the 30, my Otos would go in with the sorority, since it will be a NPT and nicer for them.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

It is alot to think about. I got my first one at walmart like 1month after i got my first fish, which was a goldfish, and i had no info about him. Now 1yr later i know alot about him and can read his body signs. Mine tends to hide in a log for most of the day. They will come out and play and/or swim up with the other fish. Which is cool because then u get to see their belly. I havent spent any money on mine so far because i have alot of algae for it to eat, but i have thought about putting in some veggies because that would be good to have in his diet, but my goldfish would eat it right away .

You can keep plecos with most any freshwater cold fish. But just make sure it has room for its bioload.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I would probably get mine from this amazing store called Finnadicts, said to be the best fish store in Ontario. I visited once, and my goodness it was fantastic. They take great care of all of their fish, especially the Bettas. They're kept in small vases, and the water is cleaned daily. The girls are all in a sorority. Getting off topic! I wouldn't want to buy one from PetSmart, only because they 

a) Probably don't carry them around here
b) They take terrible care of the fish at my local PetSmart

In the tank with the Gourami I have a HUGE piece of driftwood and a plastic log that would be perfect for him until he's maybe 3-4 inches, and I can always find something else for him later! I'm still Googling a bunch of stuff, and I'm calling some pet stores after work today, which might be of some help.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea. And trust me, i love to ramble on and on about my fish too


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

30 gallons is definitely a good idea. mine uses all 29 gallons, and personally i don't like the idea of dividing a 30 gallon. they enjoy veggies and algae wafers, and actually a lot of foods. mine eats just about anything he finds, and i'm pretty sure like other fish, they'll eat fish ad snails that die.

they're a bit territorial, but mine doesnt really bother other fish that are in the tank, unless they're after the food he wants, lol. good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------

